# Can't gain access to light with dodgy switch



## budgie13 (Dec 17, 2010)

We've got two reading lights in our Rapido 741F. They are brass with a black plastic switch on the side. The right hand light works fine but the left hand light flickers and you have to turn it off and on several times before it comes on and stays on.

We opened up the base of the light and discovered that it had a soldered joint on one wire with sticky perished pvc tape over the join. We removed the old tape and tried new tape but it made no difference so we've since crimped the two ends of the wire together with a 1.5mm crimp. The join is secure but we've still got the problem and it seems to be the switch which doesn't switch properly. Further diagnosis reveals that if the switch is forced into the central position - halfway between off and on - it works but won't stay like that.

I wish we'd discovered this before we crimped the wire but it's a better and more permanent solution! However, we can't find a way to gain access to the inside of the light to work out what is happening with the switch. We've looked in the cupboard above and you cannot see anything to indicate there is a light suspended below. We've tried turning the light to unscrew it, but don't want to force it. We've tried gaining access by removing the innards of the light but the black plastic part won't come out.

Can anybody offer advice on how to gain access to the back of the switch so we can see what has broken? If it is broken we will need to replace both lights so that's another saga!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What holds the fitting in place? Is it screwed behind the black central bit? If so surely that comes out too. If not can you detach it and look in from the top? Alan.


----------



## budgie13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. We can't see any screws behind the black plastic part and can't get it to come out. We've managed to release the three lugs that should release it but they don't. It does rotate once the lugs are freed but just doesn't come out.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone here will have had one apart I am sure, Alan.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It sounds as if there could be 4 lugs.
Working on the theory that it was assembled, ergo it almost certainly must come apart. I do understand that you are reluctant to cause damage but ease of assembly takes a higher place than disassembly so I doubt there will be too many extra factors to retain it. Good luck!
Alan


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

What I would try is spraying the switch with WD40 from the outside, Ensure that you spray it to get it into the switch.

It sounds to me like the rocker spring inside is jamming and the WD40 may release it and lubricate it at the same time to possibly solve your problem, I did this once on an Hymer that was same sort of switch.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As Les sugestion but would look for a dodgy earth conection
Dave p


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

your best bet is to phone the Rapido dealer, I would assume wokingham will be helpful. they are reputed to be the best.
0118 979 1023 

cabby


----------



## budgie13 (Dec 17, 2010)

We finally managed to get the light apart only to discover the switch is broken beyond repair.

Our next task is to find two small brass surface mounted lights to replace the faulty one and its matching sibling. Ubfortunately there would be too much to replace in the whole van to swap over to chrome/silver, so we need to stick to the same brass/gold colour to match everything else. Also it needs to cover the screw holes which are 2" apart, but be no more than about 4" diameter.

We're struggling to find any as all the ones being sold seem to be silver. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Lots here;
http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/index.asp?function=search

Just search lights.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

budgie13 said:


> We finally managed to get the light apart only to discover the switch is broken beyond repair.
> 
> Our next task is to find two small brass surface mounted lights to replace the faulty one and its matching sibling. Ubfortunately there would be too much to replace in the whole van to swap over to chrome/silver, so we need to stick to the same brass/gold colour to match everything else. Also it needs to cover the screw holes which are 2" apart, but be no more than about 4" diameter.
> 
> We're struggling to find any as all the ones being sold seem to be silver. Any ideas anyone?


Can't you just replace the faulty switch?


----------

